# A quick survey



## SkiRay (Oct 5, 2017)

Have a good season.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2017)

SkiRay said:


> Have a good season.



Ugh ugh, sounds like someone got silenced...y/n?


----------



## SkiRay (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey SteveD - AKA BigBog

Had one concerning about our kids  posted on the survey.  Let's leave it there. 

See you in Maine or the Rockies as you posted earlier.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2017)

SkiRay said:


> Hey SteveD - AKA BigBog
> 
> Had one concerning about our kids  posted on the survey.  Let's leave it there.
> 
> See you in Maine or the Rockies as you posted earlier.



SkiRay,
No no....not stating anything, I was merely inquisitive as to its non-existence, or is it somewhere?  (am still looking)


----------



## granite (Oct 10, 2017)

You're videos are unique and about the right length.  Your survey is way too long though.


----------



## deepsouthmafia (Oct 20, 2017)

I’m confused...


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 20, 2017)

Where is Scotty to make sense of this?


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2017)

Yup not following this either 

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

